# No sound from usb camera[closed...no luck]

## cobralgato

Hi

i have this OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV518 WebCam

 working with kernel 2.6.17-r8  but cant get any sound from it .... i have sound usb loaded as a module :

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_usb_audio          79200  0

snd_usb_lib            14272  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            21024  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_hwdep               8136  1 snd_usb_audio

dmesg gives me this when i plug cam in:

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 11

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

/home/mr/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c: Device at usb-0000:00:02.0-2 registered to minor 0

any ideas ? 

thanks   :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cobralgato,

It appears as another sound device.  Have a look at its settings with

```
alsamixer -c 1
```

After unmuting it and turning up the level, you need to tell your applications to use card 1 for input, not the default card 0

----------

## cobralgato

hi , I thought it would , but it doesn't ...

alsamixer -c 1

gives me this:

wrong -c argument '1'

I tried changing the number up to 10 but still didn't find it (it was pointless I know   :Very Happy:  ) .

So what do I do now?

Thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cobralgato,

That tells us that the kernel cannot see your camera microphone or you have no other sound card.

Is 

```
snd_usb_audio
```

loaded or built into your kernel ?

What happens when your modprobe it?

Are there any errors at the prompt or the end of dmesg ?

----------

## cobralgato

hi back

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7726488  16

snd_pcm_oss            35104  0

snd_mixer_oss          15040  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29312  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6976  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48320  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel          15260  1

snd_hda_codec         158784  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_usb_audio          79200  0

snd_pcm                70728  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio

snd_timer              19976  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7952  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_usb_lib            14272  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            21024  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          7120  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep               8136  1 snd_usb_audio

snd                    49320  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep

soundcore               8480  1 snd

ov511                  88936  0

compat_ioctl32          8064  1 ov511

i2c_dev                 9416  0

v4l2_common            15616  2 ov511,compat_ioctl32

ovcamchip              20424  0

videodev                9280  1 ov511

there are no errors when i modprobe  snd_usb_audio 

dmesg only says 

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

ovcamchip: v2.27 for Linux 2.6 : OV camera chip I2C driver

i2c /dev entries driver

/home/mr/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c: USB OV518 video device found

/home/mr/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c: Device revision 1

/home/mr/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c: Compression required with OV518...enabling

ovcamchip: Camera chip is an OV6630AF

/home/mr/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c: Device at usb-0000:00:02.0-2 registered to minor 0

usbcore: registered new driver ov511

/home/mr/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c: v2.32 : ov511 USB Camera Driver (V4L2 disabled)

usbcore: registered new driver snd-usb-audio

What do i do?

Thanks

----------

## cobralgato

any help on this?

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cobralgato 

How many sound cards (the cam is like another card) does alsamixer see?

alsamixer -c 0 opens the first sound card

alsamixer -c 1 opens the second one, and so on

Like any other sound card, it needs to be unmuted and the levels turned up.

----------

## cobralgato

hi

alsamixer only finds one card 

the command "alsamixer -c 1" yelds : 

"wrong -c argument '1'"

thanks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

cobralgato,

In that case, your microphone is not detected by snd_usb_audio.

What does lsusb say about your webcam ?

emerge usbutils if needed.

----------

## cobralgato

lsusb says this   :Smile: 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05a9:0518 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV518 WebCam

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x05a9 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0518 OV518 WebCam

  bcdDevice            1.01

  iManufacturer           1 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.

  iProduct                2 USB Camera

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          137

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0000  1x 0 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0081  1x 129 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0101  1x 257 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0181  1x 385 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0201  1x 513 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0281  1x 641 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0301  1x 769 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       7

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            1

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0381  1x 897 bytes

        bInterval               1

----------

